# Frome?



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

I know nearby Bath is well respected and heralded for certain coffee shops, but can anyone recommend anywhere in or close to Frome?

Thanks


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

I know Break Fluid are based in Frome somewhere, but have never tried their coffee (I think it's roasted by Roundhill).

(I follow one of the owners on Instagram for other reasons)


----------

